# I'd choose to talk to...................



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Which *musician(s) *would you choose to talk to if you had the opportunity?
He/she (doesn't have to be a guitarist) and can be deceased (save the jokes for later). Language will pose no barrier.

Post as many various musicians as you wish and provide a short comment as to who they are (if it might not be obvious) and why he/she is your choice.

*Miles Davis* would be one choice for me. I have read several books about him and have many of his CD's. I admire his creative musical genius. Other aspects of his personality, unfortunately, not so much.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Johnny Cash. Did so much with so little musically, lived an interesting life, and seemed to have a hard-won wisdom.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Neil Young. I would tell him I didn't like all his albums but I liked the fact that he always made the album he wanted to make.

Eddie Vedder. I would tell him that I like him so much better than he when he was angry about being famous all the time.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

J. S. Bach, Oscar Peterson, my Dad, Rory Gallagher, Roy Buchanan, Pete Seeger.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Jimmy, if he would indulge.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I'd like to spend a day drinking beer with Nicko McBrain.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Miles Davies, also Bird and Coltrane


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I talk to myself all the time.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hard to say. Musicians vary in their degree of articulateness. Sometimes, a person whom you admire for their musical composition or performance, and who can be righteously expressive in that medium, can be a dullard with a vocabulary of maybe 500 words, when off-stage. It turns into one of those blessing/curse choices. "I'd like to meet them, but do I _really_ want to be stuck with that person for an hour?

Personally, I think I'd like to talk to the producers and engineers. Tom Dowd, George Martin, Glyn Johns, Roger Nichols, Arif Mardin, Leonard Chess.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I dunno; wouldn't want to spoil it by realising that they're dicks/stupid/whatever.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

amagras said:


> Miles Davies, also Bird and Coltrane


And Charlie Christian!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> "I'd like to meet them, but do I _really_ want to be stuck with that person for an hour?


*NEW: *Time limits imposed are 1 minute minimum to 4 hours maximum.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Dave Grohl. 
He's close to my age and has played or recorded with damn near everybody I grew up listening to and admiring. i.e. Paul McCartney, John Paul Jones, Mick Jaggar, Tony Iommi, Lemmy just to name a few.
He's living my fantasy life and he seems like a really cool dude you'd enjoy having a beer with!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

John Lennon. As inspiring as his music was his beliefs inspire me more.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Never meet your heroes!

I don't think I would be able to talk to most of the guys I admire.

I can't think of anyone [other than friends], no one I wouldn't annoy.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm not gonna name who, but I once met one of my heroes -- we have a mutual friend -- and he was very difficult and ecentric to talk to. Friendly, yet he definitely had a (how to describe it?) "wall" around him. Wary of strangers perhaps? Maybe. Keep in mind that I'm aware of how to behave around celebs --- I've had enough backstage time and am very low key. 

Granted, I get how some people may not completely enjoy talking to strangers, but it was a very odd experience for me. He did spontaneously show me some pics of the new amps they were going to be using when their tour was starting up in a few weeks but otherwise I really didn't ask many questions --- I just lost the desire. We just kinda stood there for ten minutes making awkward small talk. 

It was a very surreal yet strange scene. 

Relating this story with others who know him, I've been told that he's difficult to break through to so it wasn't just just me.


----------



## JHall55 (Dec 6, 2016)

Dave Grohl, Bruce Springsteen, Taylor Swift. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I hate the idea of talking to someone who would rather not talk to me. You guys got to know that they don't want to talk to you, right?

Anyway, If I had to choose, it would probably be Courtney Love. There's just something about that dirty skank.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

JHall55 said:


> Dave Grohl, Bruce Springsteen, *Taylor Swift*.


Ask her about the whole alt-right Aryan goddess thing!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> You guys got to know that they don't want to talk to you, right?


Let us pretend that, for the success of this thread, they do...OK?!

Party pooper!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

JazzyT said:


> Ask her about the whole alt-right Aryan goddess thing!


She isn't one of THOSE is she? 

Now I really can't stand her


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Geddy Lee...could talk music, sports, comedy, history. Seems like a down to earth awesome dude.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Dweezil Zappa


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Scotty said:


> She isn't one of THOSE is she?
> 
> Now I really can't stand her


They are trying to claim her as one of her own: These are the popular brands Neo-Nazis love most


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

leftysg said:


> Geddy Lee...could talk music, sports, comedy, history. Seems like a down to earth awesome dude.


I only know him musically, but talking to him about comedy seems like going to Alabama for the Opera. I always think of them as pretty serious, musically.

id have Dave Grohl on my list. Mariah Carey. brian May. Elton John. Phil X. Most of my childhood idols seem either too vacant upstairs or too serious/boring. Not musicians but id love to talk cars with Leno and Seinfeld.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

JazzyT said:


> They are trying to claim her as one of her own: These are the popular brands Neo-Nazis love most


Hard to believe Newsweek publishes this stuff ...


> ...“It is also an established fact that Taylor Swift is secretly a Nazi and is simply waiting for the time when Donald Trump makes it safe for her to come out and announce her Aryan agenda to the world. Probably, she will be betrothed to Trump’s son, and they will be crowned American royalty,” he continued.....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've had the pleasure of spending time with James Brown, Frank Zappa, Junior Wells, Ted Nugent, Leonard Feather, Loudon Wainright, and a number of others. Sometimes your heroes are good company, and sometimes not. Sometimes they are articulate and great conversationalists, and sometimes not. Sometimes it's gonna be fun to hang out for hours, and sometimes you know that there is nothing after the first 10 minutes to look forward to. It's a crapshoot. That's not a matter of whether they are nice people or not, but more a matter of whether they are the "My Dinner With Andre" type or not. And many musicians aren't. What we like them for is how they express themselvesmusically, and often that's pretty much the only way they know how to express themselves.

That's why I listed producers and engineers. These are routinely folks who have to be able to communicate effectively with a very broad range of people. I'd have an endless list of "How did you do..." questions. You can get a rough idea looking at some of the interviews in the back issues of Modern Recording magazine, found here: MODERN RECORDING - Professional Studio and Audio magazine

In terms of "sure things", I'd enjoy spending an afternoon with c0mposer Charles Ives, or jazz musician Ben Sidran. I know those guys were/are articulate and deep thinkers.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Dave Grohl, for sure...sitting in a bar with that guy would probably be pretty easy to do but I could probably sit in a studio with him and a couple of guitars and just pick his brain about this and that.

Jack White seems like an interesting guy to hang around with in a studio setting, particularly one with a unique vibe to it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2017)

Diablo said:


> id love to talk cars with Leno


During a personal tour of his collection.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I would love to drink some Jack Daniels with Lemmy


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Dave Grohl for sure... I don't like much of his music, but I like what I've seen of his _appreciation_ of music, and his sense of humor. I thought _Sound City_ was great. Plus, I hear he's a coffee lunatic! Loves his cup-a-joe. As I do too.... 

Colin James. I think he'd be a cool guy to sit around with, guitars in hand and just talk music, while jamming, while having a laugh.... and a pint.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

johnnyshaka said:


> Dave Grohl, for sure...sitting in a bar with that guy would probably be pretty easy to do but I could probably sit in a studio with him and a couple of guitars and just pick his brain about this and that.
> 
> *Jack White *seems like an interesting guy to hang around with in a studio setting, particularly one with a unique vibe to it.


that's a good one...I forget about him, but he seemed really interesting in that movie with The Edge and The Pedophile.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

King David - He wrote and composed music long before notation was invented. He designed and built musical instruments and organized singers. 
Brian May - One of the most passionate and respected guitarists of the modern era.
My brother Harold (deceased) - So we could jam together. He doesn't know I took up guitar later in life. He did early in life.
Roy Clarke - One of my earliest inspirations to learn to play.
There are many others if I spent the time thinking about it.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

I forgot to post this earlier — guys that were really nice and fun to hang around with? Anvil.

Lips is a huge Nugent fan and I saw him posting a few times on Ted’s fb page. I contacted him and we struck up an online friendship. 

Anvil played near us last spring and we arranged to get together. Lips and I spent an afternoon jamming at the bar they were playing at that night. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> Let us pretend that, for the success of this thread, they do...OK?!
> 
> Party pooper!


Sorry Dave... I just gotta be 'trill' (as the young 'n hip say).


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Syd Barret, David Gilmour, not at the same time


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@adcandour Sounds much more "cool" and modern than the ancient "party pooper" for sure.

Think 'bout it.... "pooper"...Really!!??

What does trill mean? trill Definition. Meaning of trill. OnlineSlangDictionary.com

Everything is cool, my man...you dig?! (from yet another time)


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

SaucyJack said:


> I'd like to spend a day drinking beer with Nicko McBrain.


back in the late 80's/early 90's i swung by my mom's house to pick up my little brother. i was going to the guitar store, and thought he might want to come with. when i got there. they had just finished up some kind of drum seminar with niko. while i browsed guitars, my brother went up to him just to say hi. he was a huge iron maiden fan. niko must have thought he was a beginner drummer (he wasn't) because...
he sat my brother down at his kit, and gave him a lesson for what must have been at least half an hour. 
when we left, my little brother was walking about 18" above the ground, all the way to my car. he had a set of sticks niko gave him, i bet he still has them to this day, stashed away somewhere. they aren't signed, so there is no way to authenticate them, not that they'd have any value anyhow, i suspect. i asked him "so, will you give up the guitar now and be a drummer?" and he replied no, he didn't want to play drums, but that he had just had the best moment of his whole life..of 16 or so years. if i ever had the pleasure of meeting niko in the future, i would love to tell him that story. there's no way he would remember it. but i think it might be cool to know he gave my brother a moment that stayed with both of us forever.



adcandour said:


> Anyway, If I had to choose, it would probably be Courtney Love. There's just something about that dirty skank.


ewww...just...ewww. that (for me) would be like drinking a 32oz big gulp of warm vomited seafood. there are very few artists i like less than her. just for fun, lets remind you of this little gem:








JazzyT said:


> They are trying to claim her as one of her own: These are the popular brands Neo-Nazis love most


i may not be a fan, but i have a hard time believing she's a nazi. of course i don't know what her views on the subject really are. these days however, if you're white, and not deeply ashamed of it, that pretty much makes you a racist nazi in the eyes of the media and youtube sjws

*****************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

as a guitar player i would like to talk to larry ler from primus. his style is very unusual, and i bet he would have some interesting things to say.
but just to have a coversation, i would choose dave wyndorf from monster magnet. i am absolutely sure it would be a conversation unlike any i've ever had.


----------



## hammerstein (Oct 17, 2017)

I've always wanted to hang and have a beer or 2 with Dave grohl. I don't really have any fascination with celebrities or idols or anything.. but he's always just seemed like such a down to earth, cool dude.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Angus and of course Malcolm.

I would love to shoot the shit with George Michaels, David Bowie, Jim Morrison and KK Downing. 

AND John Lord! 

I want to see what makes these people tick!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

ewww...just...ewww. that (for me) would be like drinking a 32oz big gulp of warm vomited seafood. there are very few artists i like less than her. just for fun, lets remind you of this little gem:







Ok, after seeing that, I think I'm going to break up with her via text (just over the guitar playing).

Still, I'd steep a tea from those panties in a heartbeat. Probably get a hint of Kurt in their too, if I had a fine enough palette.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

@cheezyridr That's a cool story!!!


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

mhammer said:


> Hard to say. Musicians vary in their degree of articulateness. Sometimes, a person whom you admire for their musical composition or performance, and who can be righteously expressive in that medium, can be a dullard with a vocabulary of maybe 500 words, when off-stage. It turns into one of those blessing/curse choices. "I'd like to meet them, but do I _really_ want to be stuck with that person for an hour?
> 
> Personally, I think I'd like to talk to the producers and engineers. Tom Dowd, George Martin, Glyn Johns, Roger Nichols, Arif Mardin, Leonard Chess.


I've had a very interesting conversation with Terry Brown 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Diablo said:


> I only know him musically, but talking to him about comedy seems like going to Alabama for the Opera. I always think of them as pretty serious, musically.
> 
> id have Dave Grohl on my list. Mariah Carey. brian May. Elton John. Phil X. Most of my childhood idols seem either too vacant upstairs or too serious/boring. Not musicians but id love to talk cars with Leno and Seinfeld.


Rush is quirkily hilarious. Their tour comedy mini videos bust my gut and while scripted I found the RMR clip really funny. Must be a Rush thing. They were a band who didn't take themselves too seriously and knew how to have fun. I appreciated that.

[video]




[video]




[video]


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Diablo said:


> that's a good one...I forget about him, but he seemed really interesting in that movie with The Edge and* The Pedophile.*


LOL

To be fair, that was the 70s. He was barely in his 30s, wasted on H all the time and not at all apologetic for stealing race music and giving no credit for it. So it was just a different era, a freer and funner time. No one was getting publicly slammed for groping women either, it was just the way it was. LOL

Of note, he has moved out of the teen obsession and into the 20's now.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> LOL
> 
> To be fair, that was the 70s. He was barely in his 30s, wasted on H all the time and not at all apologetic for stealing race music and giving no credit for it. So it was just a different era, a freer and funner time. No one was getting publicly slammed for groping women either, it was just the way it was. LOL
> 
> Of note, he has moved out of the teen obsession and into the 20's now.


You sound like Trump.
I don't know how many parents of 14 yr old girls would just chalk it (a drugged out 30 yr old having sex with a minor) up to being just "freer and funner". even then.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Diablo said:


> You sound like Trump.
> I don't know how many parents of 14 yr old girls would just chalk it (a drugged out 30 yr old having sex with a minor) up to being just "freer and funner". even then.


Tongue was firmly in cheek, my friend. 

I love JPP and I think LZ were one of the best bands ever. But I'm not apologizing for their horrendous transgressions - I'll leave that for Trudough-Lite (I'm sure he'll get to them eventually). They/he deserves to be critized for all of it. Still doesn't take away from their musical brilliance.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Deceased: Beethoven, Mozart, Robert Johnson & Rory Gallagher.

I bet Keef & Joe Walsh could tell some pretty amazing stories, would love to hear the ones they can't amember.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> Deceased: Beethoven, Mozart, Robert Johnson & Rory Gallagher.
> 
> I bet Keef & Joe Walsh could tell some pretty amazing stories, would love to hear the ones they can't amember.


My wife and I were talking about some of these renown musicians from the past and were wondering what type of musician they would be in today's world.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> My wife and I were talking about some of these renown musicians from the past and were wondering what type of musician they would be in today's world.


I also wonder what Hendrix would be up to today & if that music would be relevant/interesting.


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

Hank Williams Sr
Huge Fan!!


----------

